

Android Emerges as Big Rival to iPad - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703630304575270761658543340.html?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_tech

======
BonoboBoner
"unveiled plans for tablet-style machines"

Uhm... unless I can hold the thing in my hand there is no rival.

